# The Continued Misadventures of the Starwars Iconic Characters...



## Jack Haggerty (Jan 18, 2002)

The Cast of Characters.

Previously on the Misadventures of the Star Was Iconic Characters, our heroes had been taken captive aboard their the _Mystic Burn_ a tramp frieghter on loan from their friend, Deel Surool.  While the heroes were locked in the ship's cramped escape pod, the hijackers were pulledout of hyperspace and attacked by space pirates.  In a daring escape, the heroes launched the escape pod, and crash landed in the midst of a jungle on an unknown planet.  They fled through the jungle, hoping to evade recapture.

We now rejoin them as they happen upon a wide river cutting across the forest trial they had been following...

~~~

Rorworr and Kelko press on downhill through the jungle. Moving swiftly along the muddy trail through the foliage. The others following them have a little trouble keeping up and start to fall behind. As you move along the trail, one by one, the frightened denizens of the jungle find their voices again. A chorus of hoots, chirps, buzzes and howls fill the distant background.

After a half-hour's march, the Wookiee and his Rodian companion step into a clearing on the edge of wide, slow-flowing brown river. The trail leads down to the river's edge, and continues into the forest on the opposite shore. Shortly, the rest of the group catches up.

Above the rushing of the river, you can hear a faint droning hum from somewhere far beyond other side of the river.

_Kelko & Arani, I apologize...  I didn't get your last two posts copied in time.  GAME ON!_


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 20, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *Kelko & Arani, I apologize...  I didn't get your last two posts copied in time.  GAME ON! *




_ooc: Not a problem, chief.  _

"So how do we get across?  Kel, Rory, any ideas?"

_Jack, just how deep is this river?  _


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: The Continued Misadventures of the Starwars Iconic Characters...*



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Jack, just how deep is this river?   *




_It's hard to tell...  The water's quite murky and muddy, so you can't see the bottom, especially from where you're standing._


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Jan 22, 2002)

Dorn looks at the river for a moment, and then starts looking around to see if there are any long pieces of wood laying around in the jungle nearby.

"Let's see if we can get an idea of the depth of this river."

_OOC: Jack, if Dorn can't find any loose wood he will look for something he might be able to break off of nearby trees. If he is successful in finding a suitable stick/branch.etc, Dorn will go to the edge of the river and see if he can touch the riverbed with it._


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Jan 22, 2002)

Dorn finds a long fallen branch near the side of the trail.  Standing at the edge of the river he pokes into the silty water...  As tiny tadpoles dart away just under the surface of the water, a dozen centimeters of the stick disappear before it encounters a slight resistance.  The stick sinks another six centimeters before reaching a solid bottom.  Pulling out the stick reveals the tip to be coated in a thin mud.

The distant humming seems to be drawing nearer.


----------



## Kelko (Jan 22, 2002)

"Humming getting closer. We should take cover!" 

The rodain scrambles to find some sort of overgrowth to aquire what little concealment is available.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Jan 23, 2002)

_Sia-Lan glances around her briefly, looking for cover before turning back to the foliage and the protection, albeit limited, that it offers..._

"C'mon, people... get down!"

_As she ducks under the cover of the plant-life her eyes dance furtively looking for a better place for them to hide_ [search +4]


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 23, 2002)

Arani looks up from the tadpoles.  

"Guys?"

Seeing her companions scrambling for cover, she'll follow their lead by sprinting out of the clearing and back into the jungle.


----------



## Set Harth (Jan 25, 2002)

Set Peeks out from between the bushes where he has already taken cover and scans the sky for the source of the humming. his hand is just itching for his lightsabre.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Jan 27, 2002)

Set, Arani, Sia-Lan and Kelko rush back into the concealing leaves of the jungle.  Meanwhile Dorn inspects his muddy stick near the river's edge, as Rorworr and Sen stand at the edge of the forest gaping at the river and the sky.

A pair of speedervans flying high and fast burst out over your heads from above the treeline on the opposite shore.  One of them heads straight over you and back the way you came toward the crashed escape pod.  The other makes a sharp turn and speeds off to your left, following the river toward a faint smudge of black smoke curling its way up over the tree tops farther down the shallow valley.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 29, 2002)

Arani points toward the smoke.

"They went thattaway.  What're the odds that the _Mystic Burn_ is in that direction?"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Jan 29, 2002)

_Sia-Lan emerges from the underbrush to look towards the smoke, then quickly scans the area looking for pursuit._

"Do we want to move towards the wreck or away from it?  At this point I would be happy if we weren't all standing out in the open!  Can we for once hurry!"

_Sia-Lan starts wading in the river heading as quickly as she can towards the path on the other shore_


----------



## Kelko (Jan 31, 2002)

"Echa! Jedi Stuborn!" Kelko then looks at Arani. "I am guessing you right about ship. But we can't let Sia-Lan go forward alone." The rodian appears from his position of concealment and while crouthing, advances to the edges of the river. Scanning the areas down stream and up at high cover, he announces to his friends, "You move. I will cover."

_Kelko will scan the open areas of the river and the banks for any hostile forms or attack. He will return fire with the hunting rifle is need be. 

Init +2 (Dex); Def 16; Spd 10m; 
VP/WP 22/14; 
+0 ranged (due to being non-proficient with Blaster Rifle Group, 3d6, blaster rifle, sport, 19-20, 40 m); 
SV Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2; SZ M; FP 1; Rep 1; Str 10, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 8.

Hide +4, Listen +6, Spot +6, Survival +5._


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 1, 2002)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *Sia-Lan starts wading in the river heading as quickly as she can towards the path on the other shore *




"These boots are new.  have I mentioned that?  New boots."

Arani wrinkles her nose, and follows the crazy Jedi.

"New boots."


----------



## Set Harth (Feb 1, 2002)

Set rises from his knees and dusts off himself. He rolls his eyes and shakes his head at Arani's comments. Thoose "boots" we're likely to last only a hundred more meters of their hike. "Ah, couldn't we go try and find the ship, I'd feel much better with my lightsabre...No? Oh well." Set falls in line with majority, There's no way he's going it alone in this unfamiliar terrain.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Feb 2, 2002)

Arani and Set wade into the water knee-deep, by the time Sia-Lan reaches the waste-deep water almost halfway across.  Meanwhile, Kelko watches the river upstream and down, with rifle at the ready, and the others hesitate just inside the forest.

In the middle of river, Sia-Lan slips, stepping on something thick and round.  It dislodges itself from the riverbed beneath her feet and rises quickly to the surface with a great splash.  She feels sharp pain as something scratches her thigh through the fabric of her pants. _[-11 VP]_ What at first she took to be a long submerged tree branch begins to twist and wrap serpentine coils about her.  Stumbling, she falls backward into the water just in time to escape the curling, constricting embrace.  Soaked through and gasping as the burning sensation spreading through her wounded leg, she regains her balance and stands to face a watersnake, its tongue flickering and its large diamond-shaped head raised only a few centimeters above the water.



_Ok. The surprise round is over.

Wading through the water reduces your movement by 1/3rd (6m/turn), and you cannot charge or run in it.  Sia-Lan is in the middle of the river, 18m away from the shore.  The snake is adjacent to Sia-Lan with Sia-Lan between it and everyone else (20m from shore).  Set and Arani are 12m away from the shore, and 6m from Sia-Lan.  Kelko is at the shoreline, 18m away from Sia-Lan.  The rest of you are just inside the edge of the forest, 10m from the shore, and 28m from Sia-Lan.

Don't worry about initiative too much.  Post your combat actions._


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 2, 2002)

Vibrodagger in hand, Arani moves to assist Sia-Lan.  

_Init. +8 (if it matters), Defense 20, Attack -3 (Ouch!), damage 2d4, VP/WP 17/12.)_

Arani's now really regretting not having grabbed a blaster when she had the chance.  She'll attack the snake, hoping to at least distract it long enough for one of the Jedi to use some super Force power or other.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 5, 2002)

Sia-Lan takes a step back and to the side, slogging in the water, and concentrates on the force to buy her some time.  She thrusts out her hand before her and tries push the animal away using the power of the Force.

_Init +2; Defense 17; Force Push +5_


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 6, 2002)

Sen will move into the water as quick as possible. It is going to take him a few rounds to get to Sia-Lan so that is what is working towards. 

[OCC: sorry it has taken so long to reply. My account finally works]


----------



## Set Harth (Feb 6, 2002)

Set wades up next to Sia-Lan and add his own effort to hers.
_Defence 17, Force Push +5_


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Feb 13, 2002)

_OOC:  Since they haven't posted, I'm going to assume the the fellows with the blasters on shore move forward, then fire at the snake._

Sia-Lan steps backwards through the water, and Set splashes up to meet her.  They both concetrate on Force, sending up a double plume of water before the snake's head _[-4 VP for each of you, -4 & -1 VP to the snake]_.  Arani rushes forward midst the shower of riverwater, and slashes her vibroknife across the snake's throat.  The knife, however, only skitters across the scaly hide of the serpent, flaking off a few scales and leaving a shallow scratch _[-3 VP to the snake]_.

Snake turns its attention to the human with the knife, and lunges toward Arani with its fangs beared.  The fangs tear through the fabric of her shirt, but only leave the smallest scratch beneath _[-9 VP]_.  The snake slides around, wrapping its coils around Arani's legs.  Unable to move quickly enough in the thick mud of the river bottom, Arani cannot escape the powerful muscles of the snake tightening around her.  The snake and the woman are reduced to a writhing mass of coils and failing arms as the snake attempts to drag her underwater.

Kelko, Dorn and Rorworr advance before sending three blaster bolts sizzling into the churning water _[-8, -8 & -8 VP to the snake]_ as Sen charges forth into the river.

_Sia-Lan and Set are now in the middle of the river, still 18m away from the shore. The snake is 6m away from them both. Kelko and Sen are in the river, 6m away from shore, and 12m away from the snake. Dorn and Rorworr are on the shoreline 18m from the snake.  Arani is grappled with the snake in the river._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 13, 2002)

*Sen keeps moving...*

Sen keeps moving forward in the river (still a round or two away).


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 14, 2002)

Arani tries with every ounce of her mighty 10 Strength to break the grapple, and keep her face above the water.


----------



## Kelko (Feb 15, 2002)

Kelko carefully but swifty advances to the snake to try to help Arani, by if at all possible, blasting its long body with the sport rifle. If there is too much danger to Arani, the rodain will try to smash it with the butt of the rifle.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Feb 15, 2002)

_Kelko, just to warn you...  You won't be able to get close enough to use the rifle as a club right away, unless you take a double move...  And then you'd have to wait until the next round to attack anyway.  Also, since Arani is grappled with the snake, there is a chance that you may hit her if you shoot from a distance._


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 16, 2002)

"Shoot it, shoot it, shoot it, shoot it, shoot it, shoot it, shoot it!"


----------



## Kelko (Feb 16, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *Kelko, just to warn you...  You won't be able to get close enough to use the rifle as a club right away, unless you take a double move...  And then you'd have to wait until the next round to attack anyway.  Also, since Arani is grappled with the snake, there is a chance that you may hit her if you shoot from a distance. *




META: _Ok, the course of action I take depends on how much the snake is leaving Arani exposed. If the snake is leaving enough of Arani exposed, to give her less than 3/4 cover, in which a blaster might hit her, I will take the double move. If it is completly wraping her up and only leaving her head exposed and maybe her arms, (sort of like a saturday morning cartoon, ) I will take the standard action of move to close the range, and then fire, (forgive me 'Rani, something has to be done.  ) . 

If  I have to take the double move, and hopefully they are still grapling above the water, could I take a point blank shot at the snake, similar to a coupe de grace? _


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Feb 17, 2002)

Kelko said:
			
		

> *META: Ok, the course of action I take depends on how much the snake is leaving Arani exposed. If the snake is leaving enough of Arani exposed, to give her less than 3/4 cover, in which a blaster might hit her, I will take the double move. If it is completly wraping her up and only leaving her head exposed and maybe her arms, (sort of like a saturday morning cartoon, ) I will take the standard action of move to close the range, and then fire, (forgive me 'Rani, something has to be done.  ) .*




_As I understnad it, when firing a ranged weapon into a grapple, you roll the attack roll, then the GM randomly determines which grappler the attack allys to.  Since the snake is so much larger than Arani, and has her wrapped her up in it's coils, I'll give a 1 in 4 chance of (possibly) hitting Arani with a ranged attack.

Also, unless a creature or character has Improved grab, they also lose any Dexterity bonus to defense against opponents they are not grappling._



			
				Kelko said:
			
		

> *If I have to take the double move, and hopefully they are still grapling above the water, could I take a point blank shot at the snake, similar to a coupe de grace?*




_No.  The snake is by no means "helpless".  If you were at least 2m away, you could make a normal ranged attack.  If they are beneath the water, I will impose some sort of concealment penalty.

And Arani...  be aware that you can use light weapons (your vibrodagger) to attack during a grapple._


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 18, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *And Arani...  be aware that you can use light weapons (your vibrodagger) to attack during a grapple. *






Arani flails desperately with her knife as she struggles with the snake.

_Still at -3 to attack, chief._


----------



## Rorworr (Feb 19, 2002)

*I am here my pasty skinned friends*

With a Roar of determination the Wookie hands his blaster to Dorn and grappels with the snake trying to free Arani before she freaks too badly.

 OOC I don't have his stats close at hand so you'll have to figure it Jack, RL delayed me but I IS HERE NOW  /ooc


----------



## Kelko (Feb 20, 2002)

OOC _Ok, I will at least make the move and ready to shoot, with a 75% chance to it the snake your odds are good Arani.  If I   see she is making progrsss fighting the snake, I will hold fire, otherwise I will shoot. _


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 26, 2002)

_Sia-Lan staggers back a step and tries to focus on her energy.  The days activities have taken a bit out of her.  Taking a deep breath, she concentrates briefly before going forward to assist her wookie companion._

{heal self +5}


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 28, 2002)

Sen make a double move to try and get to Arani as quickly as possible.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Mar 3, 2002)

Dorn curses as the situation unfolds in the river, taking Rorworr's blaster rifle as it is handed to him. Knowing that there is no time to lose, Dorn splashes forward into the river, hoping to get as close as possible to the snake so he can get in a good shot with the blaster rifle without hitting his companions.

_OOC: Jack, Dorn will move as close as possible this round, expending all other actions in his effort to get within a good range. By the way, sorry it took me so long to get back into the action. It won't happen again. _


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 5, 2002)

Paralyzed by his unreasoning fear of the untamed wild, and the ineffectiveness of the focused Force agauinst the raw power of nature, Set stands in the middle of the river gaping at the struggle.

Holstering his blaster pistol, Dorn rushes into the water. He aims the rifle carfully to avoid Arani and so the blaster bolt only delivers a glancing blow to snake. _[-14 VP to the snake]_

Arani stabs out with her vibroknife and manages to hit the same spot where she had scaled the snake snake earlier...  The knife plunges into the snake's tough muscles and a gush of dark blood soaks Arani's sleeve.  _[-5 VP & -3 WP to the snake]_  With the pain of the wound, the snake's coils reflexively convulse, crushing Arani. _[-3 VP, -8 WP, Fatigued and Stunned]_ It requires all of her concentration to simply take a breath through pain wrapped about her ribs.

Rorworr splashes forward, and grabbing the snake with his massive paws, prys the coils apart, allowing Arani to slide loose and sink into the water.

With Arani out of the way, Kelko gains a clear shot, and lets loose a second salvo of blaster fire.  The focused energy solidly hits the snake, burning past the protective scales into the flesh beneath.

Severely wounded, the serpent slips from the wookiee's grasp and dives underwater.  It swims away downstream, leaving only a faint wake and a trail of blood in the murky water.

Sen pushes his way through the waist-deep water to grab Arani and hold her up, before she falls beneath the water.

Sia-Lan can only stand aside to focus on the Force, and catch her breath.  Drawing upon the life that surrounds her, she suddenly feels less exhausted. _[+8 VP]_ The bite on her leg instantly clots and stops bleeding.  Though, the burning tingle continues to spread through her leg and up her side.  Her leg weakens slightly as the muscles begin to grow tight and stiff.

_So, the snake is retreating down the river.  Arani is currently at 0/9 VP/WP, is stunned for 7 rounds and fatigued.  Sia-Lan is currently at 22 VP, having healed herself.  Set is at 28 VP.  Everyone else is fine, more or less...

For reference, your character stats are still here...  Rorworr and Dorn still need to make corrections to their characters._


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Mar 5, 2002)

Seeing the snake slide away into the river, Dorn breathes a sigh of relief. Noticing that Arani is in bad shape, Dorn tosses the blaster rifle back to Rorworr and grabs one of his medpacks. Rushing over to Sen and Arani, he quickly applies the medpack to Arani's wounds.

"This might sting a little..."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 5, 2002)

_Feeling the strange sensations shooting up her leg, Sia-Lan staggers from the water towards the closest bank, sinking down onto the soft black earth and reaching out with her hands to massage her thigh with a concerned look on her face, she shoots a glance at the medpack being used on Arani._

"Anyone know if those things can handle venom?"

_She continues to rub the sore area while she waits for the others to disengage themselves from the river._


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 5, 2002)

Excerpts from the diary of Arani Korden (or they would be, if my datapad weren't still on the ship):

Dear Diary, today I learned a very important lesson: let the Wookie handle the hand-to-hand combat, and I'll handle the diplomacy.

_On the last page_

Arani's Enemies List:
1.  Doors.
2.  Giant jungle snakes.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 5, 2002)

"Dorn please assist me in carrying Arani to the river bank as quickly as possible. I do not wish her, or any of us, to be attacked by that snake again."

Sen will then start moving Arani to the river bank as quickly (but also gently) as possible.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 5, 2002)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *Sen will then start moving Arani to the river bank as quickly (but also gently) as possible. *




_Which riverbank?  You're all about halfway across right now.

Oh, you need to fix your sig, Sen...  And avatars can be found here, if you want them._


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 5, 2002)

[ooc: I would have walked to the bank I was originally headed for when I started this whole crossing, I don't know if that affects where Arani is being taken, but just so you know.]


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 6, 2002)

I will take her to the bank where we were heading. As we have to cross this river might as well now...


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Mar 7, 2002)

Dorn helps Sen carry Arani to the riverbank, setting her down gently once they arrive. Once he is finished administering the medpack aid to Arani's wounds, he rushes over to Sia to see if the medpacks can do anything for her leg.

As he examines her leg, he winces slightly and shakes his head.

"I don't know if this is going to help, Sia, but it can't hurt."

He begins applying the medpack to her leg, and he gives her what he hopes is a comforting smile.

"By the way, if anything goes wrong, try not to sue me for malpractice. I'm uninsured."



_OOC: I'm only going to be able to post sporadically from tomorrow until Monday, but I will be keeping track of events. If something important needs to happen between now and Monday and I haven't posted, feel free to move Dorn as an NPC. I'll be able to post daily again starting on Tuesday. _


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 8, 2002)

"Thanks Dorn... if it doesn't work, I'll just take it out of your hide..."  _Sia-Lan grins a -eyed little smile that causes her dimples to spring up for the first time since you've been on this planet.  Quickly her mind races to more serious issues and she looks towards Rorworr and Kelko._

"Guys, someone might want to scout a quick perimeter to see if that little melee attracted the attention of anything else in the area... but I don't want you splitting up.  From now on, we all need to use the buddy system, there are obviously hostile critters on this rock, let's not step on any more, okay?"

_The trace of a smile is still in her eyes, but Sia-Lan is obviously bothered by her rash behavior and the consequences upon her and her companions.  While the med-pack does its thing, she reaches over and squeezes Dorn's hand as she lays back and settles into a near meditative state, letting her body and the medkit do its thing._


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 9, 2002)

Dragging the wounded Arani to shore, Sen and Dorn open a medpac and tightly wrap compression bandages around Arani's bruised ribs.  Though the application brings a gasp of pain from Arani, the bandages relieve the pressure on her chest and allow her to breath freely again.  A quick spray of antibiotic and a pseudo-skin patch seals the scratch left by the snake's fangs.  _[+1 WP]_

The kit does contains a pair of anti-venom pills, but according to the directions on the packet it's probably too late for them to do any good.  Sia-Lan swallows the pills anyway...  just in case.  Though the bite already healing through Sia's focus of the Force, Dorn applies the disinfectant spray and a second pseudo-skin patch to the Jedi's leg.  The burning tingle seems to have stopped at her hip, but has spread throughout her leg.  The muscles are sore, weak and stiff as if she has just had the workout of a lifetime.  _[-3 Str and Dex from the poison, no help from the medpack]_

And for a brief, shining moment, our heroes can rest, bedraggled and muddied, on the shore of the jungle river.

_One medpack is used up_


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 9, 2002)

With a mufled sigh, Arani climbs to her feet and shuffles over to the Wookie.  Standing on her tip-toes, she throws her arms around Rorworr and gives him a quick kiss on the cheek.

"Thank you."

She looks around at the assembled group.

"Thank you all."

"Um, anybody have a spare pistol?  If the snake comes back, I don't want to have to wrestle it again."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 11, 2002)

_Sia-Lan remains laying on the ground, her hands still massaging her leg, it is obvious she didn't come through this unscathed.  She gingerly reaches into her waistband and removes the pistol and powerpack taken when Set dropped it earlier, and holds it up for Arani to take.  Her hand shakes slightly from the effort._

"He-here you g-go..."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 11, 2002)

Sen will focus his will and try and extend his senses. He will then move to the tree line and scan about for any other possible danger.

_Sen will use Enhance Senses +8, and then use Spot and/or Listen (both +2 without modifiers) to watch for danger. Also Sen will look around for a nice tree limb or something that he might be able to make a staff out of..._


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 12, 2002)

As the heroes lick their wounds, Sen moves off toward the edge of the forest, concentrating on the Force.  Soon, every detail of his surroundings comes into sharp focus, and every sound reaches his ears clearly distinct. _[+6 to Listen, Search, Sense Motive and Spot for 10 minutes.  -2 VP]_

A short distance down the riverside, he notices a stand of tall cane-like reeds almost as thick as his wrist.  He cuts a two-meter long section of cane with his vibroblade.  After a quick test, he finds it to be a hard, tough and strong wood, but light and slightly flexible at the same time.  It is perfectly suitable as a make-shift quarterstaff.

Proud of his new weapon, he displays his discovery to the rest of the group.

_Anyone who wishes to can take a moment or two to use a vibroblade, and fashion a club/baton, quarterstaff or spear out of the river-bamboo._


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 13, 2002)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *"He-here you g-go..." *




Arani hobbles over to Sia-Lan, and sits down beside her.

"Thanks."

She smiles her brightest "we may be marooned on a jungle planet and you and I nearly got eaten by a giant snake which is still somewhere in the vicinity, but everything's going to be okay for reasons which I'll explain as soon as I think of them" smile at the poisoned jedi.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 13, 2002)

_For the second time since you all have been on this planet, you get a brief flash of Sia-Lan's dimples along with her open smile.  She continues to rub her leg for a bit, before trying to get back to her feet.  She looks obviously weaker than she was before, but the grim set of her jawline shows her determination._

"I don't want to slow us up any more than I already have, I think one of those reeds might help serve as a walking stick to keep me moving once we march again."

_She looks down at Arani with a twinkle in her eye, and turns to catch up with Sen..._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 13, 2002)

Bowing his head, Sen will say "But of course my lady"
He will then head back and cut one or two that might be used as walking sticks for Sia-Lan.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 14, 2002)

Sen catches an odd rustling from high in the treetops.  But when he turns to look, he only sees a few branches swaying.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 15, 2002)

Sen will head back to the group and hand one of the staves to Sia-Lan "I... sense... something in those trees... be watchful my friends..."
Sen will then stick close to Sia-Lan and Arani and watch the trees "We should get moving as quickly as possible"


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Mar 15, 2002)

Dorn glances around the treetops with an uneasy expression on his face as he gets ready to move out with his companions.

"I have a bad feeling about this."

With a shake of his head, Dorn follows Sen, Sia, and Arani as they start making their way through the jungle again.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 15, 2002)

_Shaking off his torpor Set wades ashore just as Sen hands a stave to Sia. A single eyebrow rises at the make-shift weapon. _
"Um... could we make our way to the ship" Set gestures in the direction of the column of smoke still rising into the sky.  "I would much rather face this Sith-spawned swamp with my lightsabre in hand" 

OOC - Sorry for my absence. I'm back now.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 19, 2002)

_Sia-Lan looks anxiously at Set with a thoughtful expression on her face, comes to a decision and then disregards it, shaking her head before voicing her thoughts_

"I know what you mean, Set, but I don't know if we can handle another fight right now... if those pirates or whatever they were are still mobile, then we may not be able to get our stuff without a fight..."

_She looks nervously up at the trees, listening for movement or signs of life, and leaning heavily upon the walking stick Sen cut for her._

"...I hate the fact that we're being hunted... and we don't know what the locals are going to have to say about our presence...  I think we need to find some sort of shelter, what do the rest of you think?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 21, 2002)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *"...I hate the fact that we're being hunted... and we don't know what the locals are going to have to say about our presence...  I think we need to find some sort of shelter, what do the rest of you think?" *




"I think forming some sort of plan is a bit more urgent.  We've been passive for far too long.  What's our goal here?  Do we want to recapture the _Burn_, find another ship and get off this rock that way, or stay here and form a peaceful agrarian society known throughout the stars for its contributions to galactic art and culture?  I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm getting to Coruscant somehow, even if I have to build a ship out of bamboo and coconuts.*  My home has been invaded.  Deel risked his life in order to let us get away.  He could be dead now, for all I know.  I'm not going to let him down."

*Insert Star Wars specific flora here.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 21, 2002)

Sen nods his head "Yes we have been passive but we can not rush off now. I feel that Sia-Lan suggestion is valid... that we must rest if only for a day. But we also need to re-capture the _Burn_ an get the Senate the information as soon as possible. I am unsure if there are other ships on this planet. I can also try and Force to find where our ship is if all else fails"

With that Sen will get ready to move out with the rest of the party. Assuming that Kelko or the very quit Wookie will take the lead. Sen will assist Sia-Lan to make sure she does not stumble. He will also keep all of his senses open to make sure nothing ambushes them from the trees where he got the funny feeling earlier...


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 22, 2002)

_Grateful for Sen's help Sia-Lan accepts his support as they begin moving, she seems deep in thought for a few minutes, and finally breaks the silence._

"We can still do this both ways, Kelko and Rorworr, you take the lead, let's head in the direction of the ship and  we'll keep our eyes open for a place that might be defensible for a bit of rest, then we'll be closer to the Burn and may be able to get more information about what's going on there."

_If there are no objections, Sia-Lan begins moving in the direction of the wreck and hopeful for a place offering some shelter and defense._

[ooc: I'm just trying to get us _somewhere_ other than where we are... not trying to take command of the party or anything  ]


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Mar 22, 2002)

Dorn nods as the plans to head toward the _Burn_ are formulated. He shifts his pack and makes sure his blaster is easy to reach.

"The sooner we get to the ship, the sooner we can get out of this jungle and figure out why exactly we ended up on this little safari in the first place. "

Dorn slaps his neck as he talks and frowns, muttering to himself.

"And I'm sick of these bugs. I'll be lucky if they haven't eaten me down to the bone by the time we get off this planet." 

Dorn starts moving with the party, taking up the rearguard position to make sure nothing comes up behind them looking for dinner.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 23, 2002)

Arani will take a moment to pour the remaining water out of her *new and very expensive* boots and (if no one's watching) shift her bandages to a slightly more comfortable position before putting her boots back on and running to catch up with the group.  Once again, she'll stick as close to the middle of the pack as she can.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 25, 2002)

_Be aware that there is no path along the river leading toward pillar of smoke.  The animal path you've been following is perpendicular to the flow of the river._

As the Wookiee and the Rodian move toward the underbrush lining the dirt trail, Rorworr rumbles an interrogative to Sen, *Could you loan me that vibroblade, Sen?  I'll need it to blaze a trail.*

With the blade in hand, he proceeds to hack his way along the riverside, while Kelko follows close behind with his blaster rifle at the ready.

Over the chopping of the blade, Sen hears another rustle from the treetops...  But when he looks, he can only see a blurred shadow.

~~~~

Elsewhere...

It had been weeks since Valara had escaped from the pirates that had captured the _Pathfider III_, the transport she had been traveling on.  They had left, and until now, she had had no one for company on this wild planet except for Zeev, her pet Dhuuval, and the skittish avioid natives.  Those birdlings had been poor neighbors though, avoiding her as a witch or a demon, for all she make out of their twitterings.

The pirates had returned, as they did occasionally.  Already their machines were again soaring across the sky.  One had crashed and set the forest to smoking not far from where she sat at the edge of the river fishing with her pet.

And now her afternoon was further disturbed by loud noises from up the river...  Shouts and splashes and the distinctive whine of the same weapon the pirates had used when they had captured her transport.  For a few moments, the noises die away, leaving her in peace.  Until the periodic snapping of branches and hacking of vegetation reaches her ears.

Someone is noisily coming her way through the jungle...

_Valara, feel free to introduce yourself as you see fit._


----------



## Valara Saar (Mar 25, 2002)

"Zeev, Heel."  She says to her pet.  Not everything is unfriendly especially if it doesn't take more care to stay quiet when it is coming at her.  

She turns to face the noise readying her staff.  If it is clear that whatever comes out of the brush is sentient she will say "I mean you no harm.  As long as its reciprical."

If its non-sentient she will get out of its way if possible.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 25, 2002)

Valara Saar said:
			
		

> *She turns to face the noise readying her staff.  If it is clear that whatever comes out of the brush is sentient she will say "I mean you no harm.  As long as its reciprical."
> 
> If its non-sentient she will get out of its way if possible. *




_I dunno - Jack, do we count as sentient?_

_This is assuming that we're what Valara sees - if we're not, I'll go back and edit._

Seeing someone on whom she can use her 733t diplomacy skillz, Arani springs into action.  Her blaster pistol is safely tucked in her belt, and she raises her hands and steps in front of her armed and scary looking Wookie and Rodian friends.

"We definitely, absolutely, positively come in peace.  I'm Arani.  Do you live around here?  We're sort of lost."

_It sounds a lot better when someone with a +12 Diplomacy modifier says it, of course._


----------



## Valara Saar (Mar 25, 2002)

Valara smirks at hearing that they are lost, thinking from how noisy they are that that is obvious.

"I am Valara Saar, and this is my pet Zeev" she says smiling at him fondly
"I am not from this place, I rode on a ship called the Pathfinder three to get here.  We were going to the Jedi, but a group of pirates attacked and we landed her.  I escaped and have been alone here with Zeev since."

She points in the direction the crashing ship was going when it went over head.

"Was that your ship that went down over there?  if it is we are in the same boat.  Although, with your help we might be able to take the pirates ship.  I don't know though you don't seem very good at being sneaky."


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 25, 2002)

"Oh, we can do sneaky.  We can definitely do sneaky.  Not a problem."

Arani turns to the group.

"Can we do sneaky?  I don't remember."

She turns back.  

"It's a  pleasure to meet you, Valara, and . . . Zeev, was it?"  Arani will smile and wave at the strange creature, but take a step back as she does so.  "These are my friends, Sia-Lan, Rorworr, Kelko, Set, Sen and, um, Dorn.  If we can retake the ship, we'd be glad to help you off the planet as well.  And once we complete our mission to Coruscant, we'd be glad to take you wherever you need to go."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 25, 2002)

Sen smiles in greeting and bows his head formally "Greetings Valara Saar, I am Sen Udo-Mal... Jedi Apprentice to Master Rol'goth Seven. We do appear to be in the same 'boat' and are heading for that fallen ship."


----------



## Valara Saar (Mar 25, 2002)

"uh... Greetings jedi Udo-Mal.  If you are really a jedi, then after I help you get into the pirate ship, where I want to go is with you to your temple."

See Force check <+7> to see if anyone can use the force, including Sen.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 25, 2002)

Sen bows again "Of course, I am sure that you would be welcomed at our temple... but only a few may become Jedi. But that is a discussion we should save for another day. First we must make it off the delightful planet and get to Coruscant as soon as possible"


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 25, 2002)

Off to the side, standing with his arms crossed, Set adds his voice to the proceedings. "Great, now that we've picked up another pathetic lifeform can we get on with this? I swear Rorworr is begining to eminate a whole new catagory of his already vast array of 'wet-fur' odors, And the insect pests of this world have just robbed me of nearly half a kiloliter of blood." Set's foot splashes about in the soggy river bank.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 26, 2002)

"So we're all going to Coruscant.  That's great.  That's . . . really the first convenient thing to happen all day, now that I think about it."

Arani peers at Valara for a moment, as if she's half expecting the stranger to turn into a giant snake.  Then she shrugs.

"So, anybody happen to be a brilliant military strategist?"


----------



## Valara Saar (Mar 26, 2002)

"If you are looking for brillianct advice, don't get shot.  Don't let them see you, and most importantly, don't get me shot"

"I suggest we move away from the river though, this is where predators come to hunt the unwary." she says with a smirk at Arani.  Suiting action to word, she picks up the meager possesions she has been able to keep during the escape,  walking into the brush in the direction of the downed space craft.  

_ I hope they don't always talk that much_ she thinks to herself as she begins taking note of the dangers of the forest <survival +6>


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 26, 2002)

Valara Saar said:
			
		

> *See Force check <+7> to see if anyone can use the force, including Sen.*




A considerable number of the newcomers resonate on the Force...  That includes the dome-headed Jedi in the brown robes, the young lady with the slight limp, the irascable white-haired fellow and the quiet gentleman in the back.  You can't say the same for the tall, hairy creature, the green, bulbous-eyed alien or the loud-mouthed woman with the bandaged ribs.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 26, 2002)

_Sia nods at the newcomer, as she leans on her staff, resting any opportunity that she gets, Since this Valara seems to want silence from them, she concentrates on trying to move as quietly as her injuries will allow her, but knowing her chances aren't good at the moment, she mainly tries to keep up._


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 26, 2002)

Valara Saar said:
			
		

> *"I suggest we move away from the river though, this is where predators come to hunt the unwary." she says with a smirk at Arani.  *




Long pause.



"Hey!  What's that supposed to mean?"

Seeing that everyone is leaving, quietly, Arani will run to catch up (middle of the pack, as always) and keep her mouth shut (for now.)

_Damnit, Jim, I'm a social butterfly, not a wilderness guide!_


----------



## Valara Saar (Mar 26, 2002)

noticing that the woman, Arani? is finally quiet she begins thinking about this group she finds herself with.
_  Thank the force she is finally quiet,  I thought I might have to knock her out to shut her up.  The Force send that she does not try to talk to the pirates, they would shoot her for peace and quiet.

What are these people really?  I know that four of them know the force, even if one doesn't act like a jedi that doesn't mean anything about the others.  Hmm if they are lieng about being Jedi will they really take me to the Jedi Temple?  best to find out upfront._

She slows down her walking speed to be walking next to the wounded  woman with the limp, and Sen.  "I know you can use the force, that much is plain, but I am not a jedi, and even I can heal others with the force, a jedi should be much better then I am at it."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 27, 2002)

_Sia-Lan glances over at Valara, her cheeks turning the slightest hint of pink at her comment, she opens her mouth and pauses it, before trying to articulate her thought.  In the barest of whispers, she says..._

"Poison... while the wound itself has been healed through the efforts of myself and others, the venom of the serpent was injected deeply.  

_She keeps moving forward, her eyes flickering in front of her as she carefully picks her way forward._

"Besides, I think you'll find that not all who use the force study the same abilities... If you compare Sen's training and mine, I would imagine there is  as much difference as there is between my training and yours.  But we make a pretty good team, eh Sen?"

_Sia-Lan tries to keep a smile on her face, but it's obvious she's mentally bothered by the weakness, she doesn't want to let anyone down._

"Hey, Arani?" _Sia-Lan calls quietly with the merest twinkle in her eye._ "When we get home, can you show me that spa with the masseuse you were telling me about?  I could sure use some strong hands on my sore muscles about now... How about you?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 27, 2002)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> "Hey, Arani?" Sia-Lan calls quietly with the merest twinkle in her eye. "When we get home, can you show me that spa with the masseuse you were telling me about?  I could sure use some strong hands on my sore muscles about now... How about you?" *




"Dannika's?  You're on.  But I'm planning on sleeping for about a month first."


----------



## Valara Saar (Mar 28, 2002)

Valara gives the two women a quizical look.

"What exactly is  a massuese,  I do not know this word.  Should you not worry about what is here and now, before the future creates a worry?  I do not think I will ever understand people from away." She shakes her head sadly.

_She will continue walking with Sia-Lan and Arani towards the middle of the group to try to learn how to act around others who aren't Yashuvi. _ (ooc: maybe not the best role models?)


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 28, 2002)

_Sia-Lan chuckles mildly at Valara's comment, and seems to relax a bit before continuing._

"A 'massuese' is someone who massages, or rubs the pain and stiffness from your muscles and joints.  I've never been to one, but Arani told me about a place I'd like to go to sometime...  I'm sorry I laughed a bit, it's just that you sounded like a Jedi Master when you said that."  _She glances over at Sen before continuing,_ "What's that phrase?"  _She adopts a husky quality to her voice and a faint accent, even though she speaks quietly still..._ "'Be mindful of the living Force.'"

_Sia-Lan chuckles a bit more quietly to herself before lapsing into thoughtful silence._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 28, 2002)

Sen will smile and some of the antics of his follow compatriots, and nod to Valara, and in a hushed voice reply "Ah yes, many Jedi are great healers, but unfortunately I am still just an apprentice. My skills with the Force are still weak in the areas of healing or of moving objects, as I have seen others do with ease. My gifts with the Force focus more on enhancing my senses and see beyond that which is right in front of me… I also have a few other minor abilities but I am still a student of the Force and have a great deal to learn."

_OCC sorry it took so long to reply, been really sick the last few days... hate the flu _


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Mar 28, 2002)

Dorn rolls his eyes as he trails along at the rear of the party, listening to the conversation of the women just ahead of him. 

"The way this trip has gone so far, we are all probably going to need a lot more than a masseuse by the time we get off this planet."

Dorn glances up at the trees as he walks, maintaining a careful watch for anything suspicious in the jungle around the group.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 28, 2002)

Set trails the rest of the group, staying well back from the wet wookiee. He starts and stares at every sound and occationally glares suspiciously at Valara. Grumbles can be heard emiting from Set's mouth, to low to be understood.


----------



## Valara Saar (Mar 28, 2002)

Valara will stiffen and her cheeks will go very red when Sia-lan starts to chuckle.  Thinking to herself that she has said something wrong, she looks down at her feet so that Sia Lan would not be able to see her shame.

When Sia-lan explains why she was chuckling though, she looks back up at her and smiles at the compliment.  

"Thank you for that. But it seems common sense only.  If you look too far to the future you might step on a snake and never get there."

She looks at Set who seems not to like her, or anything at all.

  "What is wrong with him?  He has the force, and he is with Jedi, making him Jedi, but he does not act like a jedi.  Is this um, usual.  What about the code?  
There is no emotion, there is peace
there is no ignorance, only knowledge
there is no passion, there is serenity
there is no death, there is the Force"
She says the code with complete concentration on her face, as if recalling something of extreme importance and reverance.  She takes a moment to think about those words that she has learned from a scrap of paper left on Yushuvi for unknown years by the Jedi who lived there.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 28, 2002)

Arani leaves Sia-Lan and Valara to their philosophical discussion, and becomes lost in her own thoughts.



> Set's crabbier than usual.  Maybe it's because the humidity's messing with his hairstyle.  Or maybe his pants are chafing.  Oh, who'm I kidding - he's always like this.  I wish there were some way to draw him out of his shell, and make him feel like part of the group .  .  .  .  I guess if there were a real problem, his Jedi master would have said something to him.
> 
> I don't think this Valara person likes me.  I'll have to sit down and get to know her once we're safe on the ship.  If we make it back to the ship.  It's probably just a bad first impression.  After all, I'm filthy, and my hair's a mess - once she sees me at my best, I'm sure she'll warm up to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 28, 2002)

_OOC: You have much to learn young Padawans...  Your homework assignment for tonight is to reread the sections on *Heal Another* and *Heal Self* on pages 87 and 86 in Chapter 4: Skills.

Sorry my posts have been so brief.  I had a long week on the owl shift at work..._

As Rorworr and Kelko blaze a trail toward the column of smoke that is barely visible through the trees, the others walk on behind...  Complaining to or conversing with their new aquaintance as befits the demeanor of each.  Only minutes after setting out, our heroes are universally drenched in their own sweat.  The local star has reached its zenith in the sky, and the jungle is filled with a thin haze and a clinging humidity.

At irregular intervals, Sen can still hear the rustling of the highest tree branchs, a sound that is now undoubtly following them as they travel.  Yet still, he never catches even the slightest glimpse of the tree-top phantom.

_Sen, the ten minutes on your Enhance Senses is coming to an end, do wish to continue?_


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 28, 2002)

_Sia-Lan continues walking and talking in hushed tones with the newcomer, she seems to be becoming more at ease with her._

"Yes, you are right again Valara, but bringing up things I may or may not do when we get back to civilization is a sort of way for me to lighten the mood.  On a 'normal' day, Arani wouldn't have stopped talking, and several of the others are more silent than usual.  Sometimes... Well, it can be good to think of comforting thoughts, to remind us of things to come, and to distract us from mistakes we've made so we aren't constantly punishing ourselves for them...  If I hadn't dashed into the river, I wouldn't be slowing us down so much now."

_Sia-Lan looks at her companion to see if there is any understanding there before continuing._ "So I was simply trying to put a silence to my own nagging guilt, in order to find the peace of which the code speaks."

_Glancing back at Set, she pauses a moment before continuing, choosing her words carefully and lowering her volume even more._  "Set is a jedi, as sure as I am, but he has much more self-confidence and that has given him a bit too much pride...  While it may be a weakness in a Jedi, it is no more so than my own weakness for dwelling on my pastmistakes..."

_Speaking louder again, she finishes her thought with a smile._ It does seem that we all have a lot to learn from each other, however."


----------



## Valara Saar (Mar 28, 2002)

"You need not slow us if you do not want to.  I...I can try to heal you, if you will let me....It might not work, but doing nothing wont work either. Its up to you." 

Valara is a bit hesitant about the offer, she is afraid she will not be seen as good enough if she is unable to heal Sia-Lan.  She would not have offered if Sia-Lan hadn't been a jedi or hadn't tried to be nice to her.

"Zeev, Hunt." she says absently to her pet, sending him off to be out from underfoot.

_If Sia-Lan Grants her permission she will use a force point(she really wants to impress the first jedi she meets, she is a little afraid she might fail, Jack you determine if that little bit of fear calls the darkside or not) + heal another on Sia-Lan(+6+fp roll+1d20) if she succesfully hits 20-24 heal dex damage 25 and up, heal dex then strength._
If Sia Lan says no I will edit this part out.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 28, 2002)

Sen will take a moment to focus his will and continue his Enhanced Senses. 
He will then remain silent and watch  Valara closely if she heals Sia-Lan or not... not that he does not trust her, only that he is curious about this aspect of the Force.
Sen will also glace up at the trees often to see if he can catch sight of what is following them... and will mention it again (in hushed tones) "We should not stay in any one place for more then a moment or two if you wish to try Valara. I sense... something in these trees... whether it is hostile or not I can not say but I do not wish to take any unnecessary risks..."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 29, 2002)

_A dazzling smile brushes across Sia-Lan's face as Valara makes her offer, followed immediately by a slight blush..._

"Thank you Valara, I would welcome your skills, even if you can't reach the poison, if it will speed us up, it is worth the effort!"


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 30, 2002)

Valara Saar said:
			
		

> *If Sia-Lan Grants her permission she will use a force point(she really wants to impress the first jedi she meets, she is a little afraid she might fail, Jack you determine if that little bit of fear calls the darkside or not) + heal another on Sia-Lan(+6+fp roll+1d20) if she succesfully hits 20-24 heal dex damage 25 and up, heal dex then strength.
> If Sia Lan says no I will edit this part out. *




_OOC: Darkside?  That all depends on how act if you fail... and as the book says, you are FOrce Sensitive, so that's your call entirely.  You shouldn't need to use a Force Point, you just burn a few VPs to activate the skill, but hey...  It's your Force Point.

And for future reference, something like "Heal Another +6, Dex damage first, then Strength."  would suffice.

I'll try to the next game post up tomorrow morning._


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 30, 2002)

OOC:  Yes use a force point,  have you looked at the DCs?  need at least a 14 to heal anything,  18 to be able to possibly heal all of it.  Darkside point because she calls on the force out of fear.  Makes sense for the character as something she would do looking at her write up.  Also sorry for the wrong username, it gets confusing with too many.

Valara will step closer to Sia-Lan and put her hands above the wound.   She mutters "I will not fail" under her breath.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 30, 2002)

_OOC: It my fault just as much as anyone's, but let's try to keep lengthy OOC's and rules questions in the Out of Character Thread_

With an eager yelp, Valara's pet Dhuvaal leap into the underbrush.  Evidently off after the scent of some tasty morsel.

Any qualms Valara may have had over success or failure melt away as she opens herself to the Living Force that surrounds her in such abunance on this lush planet.

Drawing upon that great strength, she can sense the very compounds of the poison in the Jedi's veins and the swath of corruption left behind by the semi-paralyzed cells of her leg.  She nudges the Force, and Sia-Lan can feel her pulse quicken, rushing blood to purge the afflicted areas. Another tug on the Force, and Valara slightly alters the function of liver and kidneys, maximizing their effectiveness against the venom.

Within moments, the burning pain eases from Sia-Lan's leg, and her muscles are rejuvinated...  Not to mention that her bladder is now nigh on to bursting.

_[Valara, -4VP.  Sia-Lan, all Str and Dex healed.]_

Sen-Udo continues to nervously scan the treetops, but catches no recent sign of their shadow.


----------



## Valara Saar (Mar 30, 2002)

Valara gives Sia-Lan a self-satisfied smirk.  "Our dome-headed friend is probably right we should move on."  Matching action to words she moves to  the front of the group and leans against a tree still smirking.  She waves her hands at Sen as if to say after you.

she thinks to herself _ Now they will have to let me become a jedi if I am able to do things that they cannot._


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 31, 2002)

Arani will lean in to take a closer look at Sia-Lan's miraculously healed leg.

"Neat!

Glad you're feeling better, 'Lan."

She'll then walk over to Sen.

"Nothing yet?  I don't have any Jedi powers, but if I can help, let me know."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 31, 2002)

"Thanks you Valara, the Force is with you". Looking at Arani Sen says "No nothing yet, but I still think something is there. Be watchful, but maybe it will leave us alone." Sen will then set out behine the wookie and rodian trailbrazers.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 1, 2002)

The safari makes its way further through trees along the river.  The seltering humidity of the midday jungle is oppresive, and clouds of insects swarm to the pervasive odor of sweat.  The noises in the canopy come to Sen's ears less and less persistently, until they seem to cease altogether.

Ahead, suddenly both Rorworr and Kelko stop short.  The Rodian turns to the rest of the group and lifting a suckered finger to his proboscis, shushes the rest of the group.  Voices can be heard through the trees, and an acrid stench fills the air.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 1, 2002)

Pistol out and ready, Arani will creep up to join Kel and Rory, and try to see what they're seeing.

_Move Silently +8_


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 1, 2002)

Valara will wait patiently placing a tree between herself and the noise.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 1, 2002)

Set crouchs down in a weary posture, alert and ready to use the force should it be needed. _Set will ready an action; Force Push +5_


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 1, 2002)

_Sia-Lan stands still and holds her walking stick like a weapon, waiting to spring to anyone's defense, she will stay put otherwise_


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 1, 2002)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Set will ready an action; Force Push +5 *




_What is the trigger for that readied action?_


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 2, 2002)

Sen will also stand still and be ready to move forward with his staff if danger presents itself...

_OCC I am assuming that it has been long enough that my Enhanced Senses has dropped? I would not maintain it if the noises did not follow us..._


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 2, 2002)

Dorn draws his blaster and maintains his position at the rear of the party to make sure no unfriendlies stumble across them while they wait. 

He finds himself very glad that they have managed to sneak up on somebody for a change, instead of being the ones that get snuck up on, which has usually been the case of late...


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 2, 2002)

Through the branches that Rorworr and Kelko are holding aside, Arani has a spectacular view of the wreck of the _Mystic Burn_.  The crumpled ship lies in the middle of a wide open field, a deep furrow stretching back where the ship plowed itself to a halt.  The cockpit is unseen, buried somewhere beneath a mound of soil, and the main thrusters point toward the sky in a rather undignified fashion, with an oily blue-black smoke  billowing out of the exhaust nozzles.

Off to the side, a speedervan is parked with its rear loading hatch propped open.  A piratical human leans against the driver side door smoking a cigarra.  Two humanoids, a horned Gotal, and a reptilian Trandoshan exit the canted hatch of the _Burn_ carrying a large open-topped crate.  A small shining ovoid floats through the air, flitting about the head of the Gotal as he struggles with his end of the heavy box.  Following them are a quartet of humans each drag several a limp form out of the ship.

As the humans lay out the bodies along side the ship, the two aliens set the crate down behind the van, and begin rummaging through their newfound booty.  The Trandoshan stands up holding a short cylinder, which suddenly extends into a meter-log baton of shimmering energy.  The shining blade hums furiously as the lizard-man waves it in the Gotal's face, and roars with laughter, "HAH HA!  Look at this, Arpos!  I'm a Jedi!"

The silvery droid continues to dart and swoop around Arpos' conical horns, as he vainly swats at the nuisance.  "Quit goofing around, Sam, and go see if there's anything else worth stripping off the ship," he shoots back at the Trandoshan.  "The Captain wants us back before sundown."  His patience with the hovering irritation coming to an end, the Gotal draws a blaster and fires a single blue bolt of energy at the hapless droid.  with a flash of electircity, the droid drops to the ground.  The pirate picks up and tosses it into the crate without another.

With a barely suppressed yelp, Rorworr whimpers at the sight.

_The wreck of the _Burn_ and the four humans with the bodies are about 30 meters straight ahead of you.  The van is parked a little off to your left with its left-hand side facing you.  The smoker is standing next to it, and both are about 20 meters away.  The two aliens with the crate are straight ahead of you near the rear of the van, about 25 meters away.

They are apparently unaware of you._


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 2, 2002)

Valara glances arpound at the rest of the group, but letting her gaze rest the longest on the Jedi.  She begins to whisper mindful of the nearby pirates. 

"We cannot allow these pirates to hurt anyone else."  There is no emotion in her voice, just resignation. _ A jedi does not know fear_ she repeats in her mind hoping she will be one soon.

Valara will move deeper into the forest and then move closer to the speeder van behind the intervening trees.
  Once she is within ten meters of the speeder van and the pirate next to it: she will ready a force push for when the other characters act, or the pirates notice them.
  If spotted before she gets in position she will go pone behind whatever is closest.  She will take as many turns as neccesary to get there, expecting the _Jedi_ to know what to do and to do it.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 2, 2002)

"My Sabre!" hisses Set. Pushing past his companions Set walks purposely into the clearing. Though appearing reckless a cold calculatng mind churns behind Set's violet eyes. Reaching out his empty hand he calls his sabre with the force _(Move Object +5)_ Igniting it once it is in his hand he speaks to the pirates "Thank you for finding my ship, my companions and I will take it off your hands, Now. You my leave." _Set is attempting to intimidate (+5) the pirates into running._ "I doubt very much you would wish to tangle with seven Jedi." Within his own mind "I hope everyone is smart enough to follow my bluff." _Set will assume a battle stance and activate Battle Mind(+6) if the pirates decide to attack. I also will dodge the Gotal with the blaster._


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 2, 2002)

"So much for planning."

Arani will ready an action - if any of the pirates attack Set, she'll shoot them.

_Init +8, +5 ranged attack bonus, damage depends on the type of pistol - I think it's a straight up blaster pistol, but I've forgotten._

She'll stay within the cover of the trees and try not to get shot.

_Defense of 20 + whatever cover bonus is appropriate - as far as I know, I still have no vitality, and one hit could easily put me down permanently._


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 2, 2002)

_Sia-Lan will move to the edge of the trees, still hoping to gain some small bit of cover, she focused inward upon the power of the force, and shifts her grip upon the walking stick holding it similarly to the way she would hold her saber.  [ooc: she will hold until someone attacks her party] _

Battlemind +4 and Enhance Ability +5 (str) Defense 17


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 2, 2002)

Sen will also shake his head and whisper to himself... "Set you must learn patience" He will then move up and prepare and hold his action... 

_As soon as it looks like combat is going to be began he will use Force Mind; +2 to DEX, on Sia-Lan, Arani and Rorworr (if he is a character that can do anything ) this will last 3 round from when I start it and costs me 5 Vitality

Sorry Jack I don't have my book here and totally fogot how this worked_


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 4, 2002)

Muttering "Oh no, here we go again..."* under his breath, Rorworr steps forward out of the edge of the forest to stand besides Set.  He's doing his best to look like an intimidating Jedi, but it's not an easy task for a bedraggled Wookie.

_Rorworr will ready an action to shoot anyone who starts shooting at us._

* In Shyriiwook of course


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 7, 2002)

Set strides into the clearing, ghallenging the pirates as he reaches out to his lightsaber, willing it into his hand.  Too late, he realizes that the weapon too far away for him sufficiently grasp with the Force.  _[Object must be within 10m, -1 VP]_  The disappointment must have made a breif appearance on his features, for the Gotal replies, "He's no Jedi.  Kill them all."  The phrase instantly quickens Set's combat instincts. _[-3 VP, +1 Atk]_

As the Gotal, the Trandoshan and the Smoker draw their weapons, chaos erupts.  The Smoker's pistol leaves its holster almost faster than the eye can see.  But before he get off a shot, an invisible fist slams him against the side of the van and drops him on the ground. _[-4 VP, fallen]_  Valara sniggers from the cover of the nearby bushes. _[-4 VP]_ The Smoker rolls over and squeezes the trigger twice in rapid succession.  The hastily aimed shots, however fly harmlessly into the forest over the heads of Arani and Sia-Lan.

The Trandoshan hustles for the cover of the van, while Arani's and Rorworr's blaster fire tears up ground around his pounding feet.  _[-7 and -13 VP]_ The Gotal follows close at his heels as Kelko's blaster bolt flies wide of its intended target.

Both lean out from behind the van and return fire, their bolts of energy slamming into a tree near Set's head. _[-11 & -7 VP]_ A gout of flame bursts from the trunk sending splinters flying.

Sen concentrates, feeding his senses to the minds of Sia-Lan, Arani and Rorworr, and the supernatural point of view speeds their reflexes. _[Sen, -4 VP.  Sia, Arani, Ror, +2 Dex]_

Sia-Lan also loses herself to the force, feeding the energy into her muscles and heightening her combat prowess.  _[-3VP, +2 Str, +1 Atk]_

The four brigands near the ship take notice of the commotion, and open fire.  Two shots are poorly aimed and fly off into the undergrowth. But as Kelko dodges one blaster bolt, he steps directly into the path of the last.  Dorn can stand and watch helplessly as the energy blazes into the Rodians abdomen.  Kelko doubles over, clutching at his stomach, and collaspes on top of his rifle.  _[Critical Hit! -16 WP, unconscious & dying]_

~~~

_VP/WP Summary:
Set: 6/15, +1 Atk
Valara: 9/15
Arani: 0/9, +2 Dex, fatigued
Rorworr: 23/15, +2 Dex
Kelko: 22/-2, unconscious, dying
Sen: 15/12
Sia-Lan: 20/12, +2 Dex, +1 Atk
Dorn: 32/15

Valara is 10m from the Smoker, who is prone.  The Gotal and the Trandoshan have taken cover behind the van.  No one else has moved._


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 7, 2002)

_ This isn't good, I can't use the force forever, if I had a blaster things would be different._

Valara will use move object on the smoking pirates blaster, trying to pull it to her hands.  She will also try to stay behind the brush for cover.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 7, 2002)

*"Kelko!"*

Arani hesitates for a split second, then leaves the safety of her cover _no cover bonus anymore, alas; her defense is 21 thanks to the Dex boost from Sen_ and runs to her fallen friend's side.  When she gets there, if no one else is helping, she'll make an untrained Treat Injury check to try and stabilize him, spending a force point to do so.  If someone more competant is there to treat injury, she'll try and help (and hopefully give them a +2 bonus.)  If someone's trying to heal Kelko with force powers, she'll take a shot at the pirate who hit Kelko.  And if she gets shot, she'll probably die horribly.


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 7, 2002)

Growling with anger, Rorworr dashes over to Arani and Kelko.  He stands in between Arani and the pirates, trying to give her some cover from the pirate's blaster fire.  Rorworr raises his own blaster and fires at which ever pirate he has a clearer shot to.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 8, 2002)

_Finding her center, Sia-Lan knows she needs to put herself in-between the shooters and her friends.  With a stutter-step, she springs from the concealment of the foliage and sprints across the ground, closing in on the Smoker in front of the Van.  She realizes that she's making herself as a target, and calls upon the force to make this strike count for something._

Sia will charge the Smoker - Defense (18... -2 for the charge = 16); Attack (+3... +1 for Enhanced Str; +1 for Battlemind; +2 for Charge = 7) She is spending a force point to aid her actions.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 8, 2002)

_Sia...  Are you spending that FP on Attack or Damage?  Unless you specify, I'll assume Atk._


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 8, 2002)

Ducking beneath the blaster fire Set runs to his lightsabre taking advantage of cover where available. He pushes and/or tumbles around any humanoid obsticles in his way to recover the lightsabre. If he manages to reach it he ignites and attacks the closest pirate, If it's still being held he grapples with the offending pirate to get it back.

_Attack +5 (1d3+1 unarmed), Def 17, Tumble +6 and I'll use Heroic Surge if nessesary. _


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 8, 2002)

Sen will run over to help Kelko, and use first aid to stabilize him (_Treat Injury +5_) and say "Arani give me some covering fire, I have nothing but this staff to hold them off with..."


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 8, 2002)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Attack +5 (1d3+1 unarmed), Def 17, Tumble +6 and I'll use Heroic Surge if nessesary.  *




Set, look here.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 9, 2002)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *Sen will run over to help Kelko, and use first aid to stabilize him (Treat Injury +5) and say "Arani give me some covering fire, I have nothing but this staff to hold them off with..." *




_<Jedi Mind Trick> "I will give you some covering fire.  You have nothing but this staff to hold them off with." </Jedi Mind Trick>_

If it's okay with you, Jack, I'll start shooting since there's a competant healer to tend to my injured Rodian buddy.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 9, 2002)

Set Charges the Trandoshan attempting to knock away the  blaster and grab his Lightsabre "Not a Jedi! Huh!" Shouts Set.  

_Attack +7 (+4 Base, +1 Battlemind +2 Charging)_


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 10, 2002)

"Blast it all!"

Dorn quickly overcomes his shock at seeing Kelko get shot and immediately moves to provide covering fire for Arani and Sen as they try to help Kelko. He activates battlemind, and fires his blaster at the closest available target.

_Battlemind +5, attack +5_


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 11, 2002)

Moving in front of the mortally wounded Rodian, Arani and Rorworr take aim at the shooters crouched before the wreckage of the starship.  Both shots fly true...  Arani's target catching the bolt in his upper arm and spinning about with a shriek, before falling on his face, motionless [-8 WP].  Rorworr's blaster hits his target square in the chest, and the unfortunate human falls back with his arms flailing and his blaster carbine flying through the air [-15 WP].

Angered by the supposed insult, Set bolts forward, grabbing the lightsaber clutched in the lizardman's fist.  With a quick twist of the reptilian wrist, he wrenches it free and ingites the blade in a single fluid motion.  The weapon comes to life with a comforting SNAP-HISS!

In retaliation, the Trandoshan unsheathes a brass-hilted cutlass, and staggers back, lashing out at Set's head.  Set easily ducks below the hasty counter attack, only to narrowly dodge a blaster bolt _[-5 VP]_ fired by the Gotal, who had retreated to the other end of the repulsorvan.

Dorn, noticing the Gotal step out from behind the front end of the van, carefully takes aim and fires his pistol.  _[-3 VP, +1 Atk]_  The bolt flies directly in front of the Gotal's face _[-9 VP]_ and he belatedly ducks, with the shock evident on his face at the near-miss.

Valara reaches out with the Force, this time grabbing and pulling instead of pushing away.  The pistol slides from the Smoker's fumbling fingers, and tumbles through air into the Force Adapt's hands.  _[It is a standard blaster pistol.]_

Still lying on the ground, the Smoker rolls over to confront his mysterious assailant, but the sight of Sia-Lan barreling down on him demands his attention.  As she swings her make-shift club, he catches it his hand _[-4 VP]_, and plants his knees in her stomach.  Pulling on the club and kicking out with his legs, he flips her neatly heels over head, and she lands beside him flat on her back _[Tripped!]_.  The Smoker then reaches over with his free hand and draws a long knife, that hums ominously as he brandishes it.

Farther back by the _Mystic Burn_, the two remaining humans open fire.  Their shots howver are poorly aimed and bury themselves into the ground in front of Arani and Rorworr.

Sen rushes to the aid of Kelko.  Turning the Rodian over and tearing open his shirt reveals a hideous blaster burn in the center of his abdomen, with blood steadily seeping past the charred edges.  Sen tears off the sleeves of his Jedi robe to use as make-shift bandages.  He wads one sleeve up and presses in to the wound, binding it down with the other.  He cannot, however, completely stop the blood flow, and Kelko will qutie obviously require proper medical attention and facilities to treat the burns and any possible internal damage.  _[Failed Treat Injury to stabilize.]_

~~~

_VP/WP Summary:
Set: 1/15, +1 Atk
Valara: 8/15
Arani: 0/9, +2 Dex, fatigued
Rorworr: 23/15, +2 Dex
Kelko: 22/-2, unconscious, dying
Sen: 15/12
Sia-Lan: 20/12, +2 Dex, +1 Atk
Dorn: 29/15

Arani, Rorworr and Dorn are 20m away from the Gotal (standing at the front of the van), the Trandoshan and Set (both standing at the rear of the van), and the Smoker and Sia-Lan (both lying prone bside the van).  They are 30m away from the two remaining humans (standing near the wrecked ship).

Valara can see only the Gotal and the Smoker, who are both 10m away.

Set can see the Trandoshan (2m away), the Gotal (6m away), and the two humans near the ship (10m away).

Sia-Lan is lying on the ground next to the Smoker._


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 11, 2002)

Dorn curses again as he sees Sia go down and immediately takes aim at the smoker. He squeezes off a blast from his pistol, hoping to hit the smoker and at least buy Sia some time...


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 11, 2002)

_ Now why did Sia-Lan have to go and do that?_

She will fire the blaster pistol at the Gotal.  

_  I thought they were Jedi, they are like little children.  Set will fall to the darkside if he acts like this much longer,  Sia acts without thinking.  Sen can't even stabalize kelko,  Where's a master when you need one?_

"Zeev, bite." She says in a loud voice pointing at the the Supine Smoker.


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 11, 2002)

Given the swarm of Jedi round the van, Rorworr continues shooting at the pirates in front of the starship.

"How's Kelko doing Sen?" he barks.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 11, 2002)

_Sia-Lan blinks confusedly as she sees the underside of the trees instead of her opponent.  Rolling quickly to get away from the Smoker and his blade she tries to regain her feet and make herself ready to dodge the coming attack._

Sia will try to go to full defense and regain her feet [defense 18 +4 for full defense = 22]

[ooc:  I used a force point for _that!_  ]


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 11, 2002)

Set slowly rises from his duck and grins at the trandoshan, his violet-white blade held in an en-guard position. "Let's dance!" Always the showman, Set's lighsabre twirls about in his hand then suddenly strikes out at the lizardman.

_Attack +5 Def 19 (+2 dex, +5 class, +2 Lightsabre defence)
Set will attempt to cut through the cutlass to land an attack against the trandoshan's hide. I'm still dodging the Gotal._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 11, 2002)

"By the great crown, his bleeding will not stop..." Sen will again try and Treat Injury... keeping his head down but also covering Kelko body with his own (in case any stray shots come this way)


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 11, 2002)

Arani will keep shooting at the human pirates _(gotta clear the mooks out first)_ and will begin to taunt the pirates.

"If you have a god, I'd start praying for the Rodian's well being, if I were you.  Of course, if I were you, I wouldn't be so monumentally stupid as to ambush a shipload of Jedi and the daughter of the Marquessa of Carabas.  And then you left us *alive* and *in an escape pod!*  What is this, your first day?

Hey, do you know what hapened to the last band of pirates who attacked a Jedi ship?

Nobody does."


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 13, 2002)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Arani will keep shooting at the human pirates "If you have a god, I'd start praying for the Rodian's well being, if I were you.  Of course, if I were you, I wouldn't be so monumentally stupid as to ambush a shipload of Jedi and the daughter of the Marquessa of Carabas.  And then you left us alive and in an escape pod!  What is this, your first day?
> 
> Hey, do you know what hapened to the last band of pirates who attacked a Jedi ship?
> 
> Nobody does." *




"What are you talking about, woman?" the Gotal sneers in reply.  "This ship crashed here before we could board it, and the escape pod was already jettisoned.  It is ours by right of Salvage."

Valra's blaster shot flies between the Gotal's horns as he finishes his retort. _[-11VP]_ He whirls around and answers with his own blaster.  The bolt grazes Valara's shoulder, burning through her shirt to singe the skin and muscle beneath.  _[-8 VP, -3 WP, fatigued]_

The Smoker makes a move toward Sia-Lan, as she stands up, but a shot from Dorn scorches the ground between the two.  The pirate scrambles to his feet just in time for the vicious little Dhuuval to snap at his heels. _[-3 VP]_  Distratedly kicking at the beast, he lunges toward Sia-Lan with his vibroknife, only to have batted away by the Jedi's bamboo stick.

The Trandoshan makes an attempt to parry Set's furious attack with his vibroblade, only to have the weapon split in two along with his own rib cage.  _[Critical hit!  -13 WP]_  The reptilian eyes widen in surprise before rolling up, as the body slumps to the ground.

Rorworr and Arani continue to lay down a deadly enfilade, which takes down a third gunman.  The remaining human returns fire, his shot sparking against the tree Dorn is standing next to _[-11 VP]_.

Flustered by the gunfire of the raging battle, Sen wracks his brain for a way to keep Kelko alive.  Without the proper equipment, there little else he can do, however.  He thinks to himself, _If only I had a..._ and his eyes suddenly light up with inspiration, _medpac!_

~~~

_VP/WP Summary:
Set: 1/15, +1 Atk
Valara: 0/12, fatigued
Arani: 0/9, +2 Dex, fatigued
Rorworr: 23/15, +2 Dex
Kelko: 22/-2, unconscious, dying
Sen: 15/12
Sia-Lan: 20/12, +2 Dex, +1 Atk
Dorn: 18/15

Sia-Lan, and the Smoker are no longer prone.  No one else has moved._


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 13, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "What are you talking about, woman?" the Gotal sneers in reply.  "This ship crashed here before we could board it, and the escape pod was already jettisoned.  It is ours by right of Salvage."
> *




"Oh, so you're a different batch of incompetants."

She takes a shot at the last of the four humans.

"Right of salvage, huh?  How's that working out for you?"


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 13, 2002)

"Is that what happened with the Pathfinder as well Liar?"

she will drop from her crouching in the under brush positon to going prone still using the brush to hide behind and firing at the Gotal, and switching to the human closest to set if the gotal goes down using her attack, and heroic surge.

(attk +1[+3 with the attacker conceal bonus], def against blasters 17, some amount of concealment as well(10 or 30% miss chance depending)


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 13, 2002)

"Sen, catch!" Rorworr yelps as he tosses a medpac over his shoulder to Sen.  He swings his rifle towards the last gunman in front of the ship, draws a bead, and fires.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 14, 2002)

Sen will look up and try and grab the medkit, and he will then try once again to stablize poor Kelko...


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 15, 2002)

_ Three moves in order of preference, I'll execute which ever seems most appropiate_

Set moves around the Van to the front and tries to disarm the Gotal, slashing at its blaster with his lightsabre. _Atk +5_

*Or*

Set charges the human near the ship and attacks with a vicious swipe. _Atk +7_

*Or*

Set Reaches into the back of the van and searches for Sia's Lightsabre and then tosses it to her.  "Sia! Catch! This might work better.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 15, 2002)

_Sia-Lan finds her center amidst all of the chaos surrounding her, she knows she has taken a chance in squaring off against this one, but she knows that others arround her are helping her.  Her mind focuses on the attack as she steps forward feinting with a high strike on the smoker, before she quickly spins around and aims for the more painful blow... into the ribcage, where his left arm barely protects him_

Defense (18); Attack (+3... +1 for Enhanced Str; +1 for Battlemind = +5)


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 16, 2002)

_Next turn goes up tomorrow night...  *cough* Dorn *cough*_


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 17, 2002)

Catching the medpac, Sen opens its case and administers the various healing devices to Kelkos wounds.  The bleeding has stopped, and the Rodian breathes a little easier.  Though the wound is still a terrible mess, he makes no signs of regaining conciousness anytime soon, and nothing short of a bacta dunk will fully heal the damage. _[Kelko is stabilized, but still unconcious]_ 

Arani and Rorworr both fire again at the last human as he raises a comlink to speak into it.  From that distance you cannot tell if he actually had a chance to speak into the device, but his fore shortened scream as he is cut down by bolts of blazing energy are plain.

Set looks into the crate but cannot immediately find anyone else's lightsaber within the pile of booty.  He turns to the gunman by the ship only to find him beneath the marksmanship of his companions.  Which leaves...  Arposs the Gotal.  Set glides forward, and the Gotal raises his blaster to shoot the Jedi point blank.  Before he can pull the trigger, however, Set swings his shining blade in a tight arc, neatly slicing the pistol in two.

Arposs throws the usless weapon aside, and dives into the cockpit of the repulsor, revving the main drive out of its standby idling.

Sia-Lan lunges at the Smoker, catching him in ribs with her club. _[-4 VP]_ With an wince and a grunt of pain, her opponenet slashes at Zheev to fend off the pet dhuuval's attack.  The distraction gives him just enough time to disengage and leap through the van's open rear door into the cargo area.

Arposs guns the engine, and the van jumps forward straight at Valara in her hiding place.  She snaps off a quick shot which is intercepted by the van's windscreen.  But just before it reaches the trees, the speeder wheels around, and Valara gets a clear shot at the Gotal.  A second well-aimed shot flies into the open window hits the pirate square in the shoulder.  He slumps over controls, and the vehicle lurches around, ever faster and out of control.

It rushes across the clearing in the opposite direction.  Both Sia-Lan and Set have barely enough time to jump out of the way.  It barrels past at full speed until it meets a meter-wide tree trunk head-on.  The van comes to a sputtering halt at the base of the tree, its nose ignominiously dented as leaking a thin stream of hissing vapor into the air.


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 17, 2002)

_Well that was fun._ Valra thinks smirking at the van, _That'll teach him to shoot me.  No thats wrong, I must not show emotion if I want them to let me join them.  I am above wanting revenge._

Standing up from the brush, she will walk over to Zheev.  "Are you okay boy?" she asks him, looking him over for any injuries.  She winces as she moves her  burned arm, and quickly stifles a moan of pain.  _Jedi do not feel pain, if I do, I will never be one.  I must be stronger than this, I must._

"Does the green one, uh... Kelko, need any help that I can give?  I...I Cannot use the force to heal him,"  She says in a rush, trying to hide her embaressment, "but I can try to do something if you need me too."


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 17, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *Sia-Lan and Rorworr both fire again at the last human as he raises a comlink to speak into it.  *




_ooc: That one was me, I think.  So the mooks by the ship are down, Set bisected the Trandoshan, the Gotal and the Smoking Dude were in the speeder crash, and Valara shot the Gotal, right?  Just want to be clear on everything; I'll edit my actions if I've got something wrong._

Arani turns back to check on Kelko - upon seeing that he's breathing a little easier, she grins at Sen.  Then she stands up and addresses the class.

"We're not done.  That last guy had a comlink, and was trying to contact someone - that means there are more of these guys, and they're probably not that far away.  

Someone needs to check out the van, and make sure no ones still in fighting condition in there.  We need to check the ship for leftover pirates.  And Rory, you and I need to get this crate in flying shape as soon as we can."


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 17, 2002)

Rorworr grins at Arani and snaps off a quick salute.  He bounds over to the crate, looking for his droid and any tools that might be in there, then heads towards the ship.  As he goes, he does his best to guess what kind of state it's in.









*OOC:*


 How bad does the ship look?  Does the van look like it's fixable?













*OOC:*


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 17, 2002)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ooc: That one was me, I think.*




_Yes it was...  My mistake.  It's fixed._



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So the mooks by the ship are down, Set bisected the Trandoshan, the Gotal and the Smoking Dude were in the speeder crash, and Valara shot the Gotal, right?  Just want to be clear on everything; I'll edit my actions if I've got something wrong.*




_That is correct._


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 17, 2002)

"Thanks for your help Valara!  Set!  Can you and Valara see if you can find our things?  I'm going to go and try to heal Kelko, we're in a hurry here, but we need our gear if possible."

_Sia-Lan jogs over to Sen and the rodian, and drops into a crouch beside them.  She pauses just long enough to slow her breathing and drop her heart rate down to normal before she looks into herself and the force... a single crease of concern works it's way into her brow as she senses how little the thread of the force is within Kelko.  As she places her hands on his body, she pictures her thread mixing with Kelko's and as hers grows a bit dimmer she can only hope his grows stronger._

Heal Another (wounds) +5

_When she's finished, she looks at Sen for a moment and smiles..._

"Nice work."


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 17, 2002)

Far calmer now having found an outlet for the fear and anger he felt at being lost in an unfamiliar environment, Set approches the gun-downed pirate, reaches down and picks up the comlink. As he returns to the group he stows his lightsabre and beeps the comlink and sees if anyone replies.

_Set will not reply except in gunts or a gruff pain filled voice to any response from the comlink trying to get as much information as he can. Unskilled bluff check not sure of the modifier._


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 17, 2002)

Doing as the Jedi instructed Valara will search [take twenty] for any working equipment, lightsabers, blasters etc. bringing all that she can move to the middle of the clearing, so that the group can take what it needs.

If she doesn't see anyone else looking at her she will cradle her arm, and try to remove the burnt clothing before it can cause infection to the wounds on her arm, wincing at every pull[if it wasn't justt vaporized].


----------



## tsadkiel (Apr 18, 2002)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *As he returns to the group he stows his lightsabre and beeps the comlink and sees if anyone replies.
> *




_ooc: I have a baaaad feeling about this._


----------



## Krusk (Apr 18, 2002)

Krusk forget logout.
Krusk is so embarrassed.
Now Jack go login.


----------



## Krusk (Apr 18, 2002)

*GRAH!*


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 18, 2002)

_OOC: Sorry about that guys...  I'm starting to feel like Bruce Banner._

Sia-Lan reaches Sen and the severely wounded Kelko.  Assessing the damage through the Force, she quickly realizes that there is nothing more that can be done here...  The gaping burnt hole in his belly simply didn't leave anything behind to heal.  Only full bacta immersion could induce such a wound to regenerate itself.

Meanwhile, Rorworr considers the repairability of the _Mystic Burn_ and the repulsor, as everyone else searches for any useful equipment...

The _Burn_ is repairable, but only with the assistance of a fully equipped dry-dock for at least a week's worth of refitting.  Rorworr finds at least three hull breaches, the ventral turret has been completely torn off, the navicomp is short-circuited into uselessness, the #2 main thruster has been shot to pieces, and the entire repulsor system is burnt out.

The van, on the other hand, isn't nearly as bad off as it looks.  Despite the ugly dent in the van's nose, only a couple of coolant hoses have popped loose, spilling out the coolant and causing the engine to overheat.  Rorworr estimates he could have the hoses patched and the coolant fluid refilled from the _Burn's_ reserves in five minutes, maybe less.

Hunting through the crates and the back of the repulsorvan, Valra finds everything her new companions wer forced to leave behind on their ship.  _[All of your starting equipment is here.  Please list it off in your next post.]_  In addition, she searches the bodies of the pirates, and finds a handful of potentially valuable items...  A heavy gold ring, a half dozen earrings, a deck of Sabacc cards and a handful of hard coins from a variety of different currencies and denominations.  Not to mention the pirates weaponry.  _[There are 4 blaster carbines, 3 blaster pistols, 4 knives, 2 vibroknives and a broken vibroblade]_

Neither of the van's two former occupants will be giving you trouble anytime soon.

Set picks up the comlink to discover that the transmission light is blinking...  An indication that someone at the other end is already waiting for him to transmit.  _[Unskilled Bluff check!]_

Set activates the comlink and announces, "Everything is under control. Situation normal."

"What happened?" replies a electronically distorted voice.

"Uh... had a slight weapons malfunction," Set replies, in a slightly pained voice.  "But, uh, everything's perfectly all right now. We're fine. We're all fine here, now, thank you. How are you?"

"We're sending a squad down," the voice suggests helpfully.

"Uh, uh, negative," Set blurts out, loosing his composure, "We had a reactor leak here now. Give us a few minutes to lock it down. Large leak... very dangerous."

"Who is this?" the comlink demands.

_OOC:  Sorry, Set, that was an incredibly unlucky Bluff check...  You rolled a 2, +1 for your Charisma._


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 18, 2002)

_00C: No problem, Its what all the great humorous moments are made of._

 "Ah I didn't want to have a bloody conversation anyway!"  Set pitches the comlink into the bushes.

"Guys!" Shouts Set. We're going to have company! 

Set races over to the prone Kelko pushing Sia out of the way.

"No time for that now, we got get out of here. help me with him. " Set shouts over his shoulder. "Everyone grab your stuff and get into the van! Rorworr you better get that hover-van fixed or break out a sythnaboard cause either way we're going to be entertaining some vistitors."

_Set will do his best to carry Kelko to the van without causing any further injury, hopefully with help._


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 18, 2002)

Finding everyones equipment, Valara lets a self-satisfied smile rise to her face.  Looking through the pile of weapons she draws a fresh blaster, and two knives from the pile.   Sighing, she will limp over to where Sia-Lan is treating Kelko to give her and Sen, their lightsabers.  She looks wistfully at the sabers as she hands them out.  _I wish..._

Exhausted she will limp back to the van and lean her back into it patting the blaster in her hand.  "Zheev come here."

OOC:  like the solo impression
picked up a blaster and two knives.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 18, 2002)

Yay!  My datapad!

"Alright, that's it.  I'm officially amending the Jedi Code!  There's all that stuff about tranquility and no death and all that, but from now on the last line reads *'Arani does the talking!'*  Add that to your meditations, people!"

Here I am, Bluff modifier the size of a planet _(Well, +10)_ and Mr. People Skills decides to use the comlink.

Arani grabs her stuff and gets into the van.
Muttering to herself.


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 18, 2002)

Rorworr quickly scrounges any tools that Valara my have found, as well as retriving his gear.  He grins at the young force-user in a friendly fashion.

"Thanks, I've been missing this." he says as he picks up his translator droid. *

He then sets about fixing the van, humming quietly to himself.

* Still in Shyriiwook of course.

Jack, my equipment is: Bowcaster, backpack, credit chip, comlink, medpac, survival kit, electrobinoculars, M-TD translator droid.

Plus I'll snag one of the blaster carbines and a vibro-knife while I'm at it.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 19, 2002)

"Rory, if you need a hand, let me know."

_Arani's the only other conscious character with Repair skill, so she's the natural assistant.  She's also completely exhausted, after hiking through the jungle while fatigued and taking part in a tense shoot out.  So she'll curl up in the back of the van and try to get some rest before Set calls down an entire pirate fleet.  Sleep would be good, but I'm not counting on it._


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 19, 2002)

Valara looks at Arani in horror.  "She should not make a joke of the Code.  She needs more respect.  Though with Set as her example her fears might be founded.  Is he really a Jedi?"  She asks Sia-Lan in whispers.


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 19, 2002)

Rorworr gives Arani the tumbs up, and points to a couple of spare tools.

"I'm *really* looking forwards to getting my droid fixed."


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 19, 2002)

Ah, Ladies? I could use some help moving Kelko, Quit standing around unless you feel you can stop a ragin band of pirates by batting your eyes and smiling at them." sneers Set.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 19, 2002)

Sen will help Set carry Kelko gently to the van. 

_Items that I had: lightsaber, utility belt, comm link. I am assuming that I still am wearing my Jedi Robes_  

"Rorworr is the van operational? If we can use the van it would make it easier in moving Kelko."


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 20, 2002)

By the time Kelko is loaded into the back of the van, Rorworr has out the Rodian's tool kit to good use, and has completed patching the coolant system.  Arani managed to find a few spare cans of coolant aboard the _Burn_, and is hastily refilling the van's resevoir.

Off in the distance, somewhere out of sight and over the trees, you hear a ominously faint, oddly familiar droning hum...  It's slowly getting louder.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 21, 2002)

"Almost finished . . . okay, who's driving?  Let's go!"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 21, 2002)

As Sen places Kelko gently on to the floor of the van, he will say "I assume that Rorworr can... we must be away" Sen will then look around for something to make the ride as comfortable as possibel for Kelko


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 21, 2002)

Noticing Arani limping around and tired Valara will watch her for a moment.  "Arani are you ok?  You seem injured, is there something I can do to help?"   

_  She really isn't that bad, I  geuss.  Just different.  It must be her way of coping with not being able to be a jedi with so many Jedi around.  I should be nicer to her,  I will be nicer to her, as long as she doesn't try to talk my ear off.[/]_


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 21, 2002)

Rorworr scrambles into the driving seat and starts the van.  He places his blaster carbine across his lap and guns the engine.

"Hold on to something, this could be a bit of a bumpy ride." he barks over his shoulder.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 21, 2002)

Valara Saar said:
			
		

> *Noticing Arani limping around and tired Valara will watch her for a moment.  "Arani are you ok?  You seem injured, is there something I can do to help?"
> *




"I'm fine.  Tired, and my ribs still hurt, but I'll be okay.  A few hours of sleep would be wonderful, though."


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 22, 2002)

"I too could use rest.  Perhaps we could rest before doing anything else?  I think maybe we all could use a night of rest before we try to take the Pirates on ship away from them.  At the very least, anybody with a medpac should treat Arani, and Kelko."


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 22, 2002)

Dorn climbs into the back of the van, happy to have his lightsaber back. He takes out his remaining medpack and uses it to treat Arani's injuries since Kelko seems too far gone to assist with a mere medpack.

"We've been using these things so much we ought to open up a practice back on Coruscant..."

_Equipment: Lightsaber, commlink, medpack_


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 22, 2002)

_After scrounging around in the supplies, Sia-Lan puts on her lightsaber, utility belt, comm link, and blaster pistol before hopping in the back of the van, she sizes up Arani and Valaara, before deciding to try and help Arani first._

"Let's see if I can give you a much needed energy boost, so you'll feel like your sparkling self again."  _Sia-Lan smiles, looking Arani in the eyes, but it's easy to see the shadows deep within her own.  

Sia-Lan closes her eyes and reaches out her hands, placing one on each side of Arani's face, touching her gently and concentrating upon the force... the living force that surrounds them, as well as the force that flows through the two of them, trying to restore some of the energy Arani has lost since they landed here._

Heal Another (vitality) +5 


[ooc: since I saw that Kelko was too injured for me to affect, I assume I didn't try healing him, so I should be able to use it on someone else... right? Feel free to correct me.]


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 22, 2002)

_Grabs his utility belt, comlink and a blaster_ 

Set manuvers himself into the passanger side seat and grips his blaster tightly


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 23, 2002)

"Not to sound suspicious but where is that furry brown thing taking us?  It might be a good idea to figure out before we get there, or we never will, get there I mean."  Yawning  she streches out as far as she is able in the crowded rear of the van.


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 23, 2002)

Looking somewhat hurt at being described as "that furry brown thing" Rorworr turns to look at the Jedi in the back.

"Sia, ask the rude girl where she wants to go."*

* Really need to get my droid fixed...


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 23, 2002)

_Sia-Lan glances sidelong at Valara with a flat expression on her face before she speaks._

"Valara, that's Rorworr, he's a Wookie, and he can understand you.  If it's not too much to ask, try calling him by his name.  He wants to know where you think we should go?  Personally I'm just interested in moving away, for pursuit is coming soon."

_Sia-Lan clears her throat again and makes a couple of grunting sounds before she speaks in a horrible mutilated growl that is a human trying to speak Shyriwook_

"Sorry Rorworr," _Sia-Lan clears her throat before grunting and barking again._ "She's... a new... toilet..."*

*Sia-Lan doesn't know that she mis-spoke


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 23, 2002)

Rorworr looks at Sia, somewhat bemused.  "You sure?  She doesn't look like one."


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 23, 2002)

"My apologies Roworr," She says solemnly, "You are the first Wookie I have met.  Please forgive me.  I am not sure where we should go, I was hoping one of you would know.  I think it is rather obvious where we need to go though, the pirates have the only ship on this place, unless you can repair yours.  The only thing to decide is whether or not to rest and heal first."

"I am not at my best and I could use some time to rest."  She says looking down and blushing fiercely.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 24, 2002)

Rorworr kicks the aircar into gear and it leaps from the ground to hover just above the forest canopy.  From this vantage point, he and Set can see the valley stretching out before them, with the brown line of the river winding its way between the trees.  Several kilometers away halfway up the sloping hillsides to the left, he can see a rocky outcropping that ends in a shelf-like cliff.

It's hard to make out from this distance, but there seems to be some sort of encampment squatting on that shelf.  As he watches, a pair of metallically gleaming specks rise from the cliffside.

The passengers in the back of the van hear an odd rattling from the crate of equipment they saved from the pirates.  The silvery ovoid of Rorworr's M-TD droid floats out of the box, as its external indicator light blink through its initialization sequence.  "My Goodness!" the droid exclaims, with a vain attempt to focus its optical sensor on anything at all, "Where am I? Who is there? What is going on?"


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 24, 2002)

"There" points Set, perpidicular to the cliff. "If we fly low we can lose them in the canopy and still be within striking range of the encampment. It would be best to steal a ship after dark." Set looks expectedly at Rorworr.


----------



## tsadkiel (Apr 24, 2002)

Ulp.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 24, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *  "My Goodness!" the droid exclaims, with a vain attempt to focus its optical sensor on anything at all, "Where am I? Who is there? What is going on?" *




"C'mere, you."

Now that she feels a bit more like herself, Arani will try to grab the droid and get its optical sensors back into working order.


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 25, 2002)

"Thanks Arani.  TD, how are you feeling?" Rorworr inquires of his droid.

"Fly low, eh?" Rorworr grins at Set.  He calls over his shoulder to the everyone in the back.  "I meant what I said about holding on to something!"

With that he pushes the van into gear and sends it scooting across the forest canopy towards Set's destination.


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 25, 2002)

"What did Roworr just say I can't speak Wooooooookkkkieeee,"  she yelps as the van pitched forwad.  She hits her face on the back of the pilot's seat.  Pushing off of it she eyes Sia-Lan

"He didn't say hold on by, any chance did he?" she asks rubbing her forhead.

_  That had to have been on purpouse.  Mental note, let the wookie win the arguements.  Its not worth the pain._


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 25, 2002)

_Gently helping Valara back upright, Sia-Lan looks around at the bloodied, battered and exhausted lot of her companions.  She feels a wave of fatigue pass over her and closes her eyes in either meditation or sleep._


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 26, 2002)

Valara Saar said:
			
		

> *"He didn't say hold on by, any chance did he?" she asks rubbing her forhead.
> *




"Probably.  Holding on is a good rule of thumb in this type of situation, anyway.  

Once I finish with this droid, he should be able to translate everything Rory says for the benefit of those of us who don't speak Shyriwook."

Arani peers at the droid.

"Of course, the last time something like this happened to MT, it took us a week to convince him he wasn't a superintelligent war machine from a grim future dominated by droids."

_Repair skill is +5, by the way._


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 26, 2002)

"If something important happens wake me up."  She says closing her eyes and wincing as she tries to shift into a comfortable position.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 28, 2002)

Rorworr races the air-van along the tops of the trees as fast as he can push the engine...  Which is none too fast before the engine protests with an unhealthy rattling.  Fortunately, the problem seems to go away by reducing the van's speed to a more reasonable pace.  

With the afternoon sun behind you, the pair of vehicles leaving the cliff are easy to follow by the glints off their metallic bodies.  Both Set and the Wookiee can trace thier paths as they head to the line of the river, before turning to follow it down the valley toward the _Burn's_ crash site.

Emtee blindly bounces and bobbles about before Arani can get her hands on the small droid.  "Hey!  Who is that?  Let me go, you ham-fisted lunkhead!" the droid cries out.  Flipping back an access panel, Arani spots the burnt out fuse that's blocking the input from the droid's optical sensors, and replaces it with a spare from Kelko's tool kit.

"Oh, Hello!" the droid calms down immediately, "I had been wondering where you had gotten yourselves to..."


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 28, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *"Oh, Hello!" the droid calms down immediately, "I had been wondering where you had gotten yourselves to..." *




"You're welcome.  And we've been hiking through the jungle, wrestling giant river snakes, and fighting people who may have been pirates, but claimed that they were just some sort of scavengers.  But whoever they were, they were bad because they said they were going to kiill all of us and they shot at Set first and he was actually being sort of brave and heroic and trying to 'negotiate' with them at the time which is a pity because just between you and me Set isn't the most diplomatic of people but even so that's no reason to shoot him."

Arani swivels the droid around to show him the rest of the van's occupants.

"Anyway, the sleeping person over there that you don't know is Valara.  And the other . . . . the other creature is Zeev.  I don't know if he's sapient, or some sort of pet.  I don't know if he's a he for that matter.  After that incident at the last school dance I've learned not to make assumptions about that sort of thing."

She lets the droid go.

"Hey Rory, Set.  Have you guys found a safeish place for us to hide out until dark?  I hate to say it, but if we find a place, we may need to split up.  Kel doesn't seem ready to join in on any commando raids, and someone really ought to stay with him."


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 29, 2002)

"I'm Looking, cool your thrusters!" Barks Set.
He splits his gaze between the Pirate's speeders and the ground below. _Search and Spot +0 _


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 30, 2002)

"No hurry.  Just trying to think tactically."


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 1, 2002)

Looking over the tree-tops, there doesn't seem to be any natural clearings within sight...  Only those created by escape pod's landing, the crashing _Burn_ and the cliffside landing field.  However, if he's careful about it, Rorworr thinks he might be able to sqeeze through the canopy branches into a secluded spot between the tree-trunks.


----------



## Rorworr (May 1, 2002)

With a look of great concentration Rorworr gently drops the van under the cover of the trees.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 2, 2002)

Before the van lands, Sen will close his eyes and open himself to the Force _Enhance Senses +8_ and then keep an eye and ear out for any hidden dangers. He will also stay by Kelko and monitor his situation...



_[Sorry it has taken me so long to reply, I haven't been able to get on for a week now do to the "server to busy" every time I try_


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 3, 2002)

Rorworr, gently lowers the repulsorvan down through tree branches.  A series of grating screeches and cracks from branches snapping and scraping against the side of the vehicle assaults your ears, until it comes to a rest on the forest floor.  It seems there was just enough room to set, but trees are far too dense to drive the van beneath the canopy for any significant distance.

From inside the van, Sen doesn't notice anything about this bit of jungle that is any different from any other piece he's seen thus far.

Kelko seems to be stabile, though still greiviously wounded.  If only you could find a bacta tank, he would be back to his old self in no time.

_OOC:  Though it strictly doesn't follow the rules, for game purposes, Kelko will stay unconsious until you get him some proper medical treatment...  or until someone decides to take over his character and he stops being an NPC._


----------



## Arani Korden (May 7, 2002)

Arani will hold on as the van lands, since she doesn't want to *bump* her head.

"We should work out our plan now.  That way, we'll be able to screw it up at our leisure."


----------



## Valara Saar (May 7, 2002)

"That is sooo reasuring."  Valara Says without bothering to open her eyes.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 8, 2002)

_This thread is reaching the 200 post barrier, I'll start a new one._


----------

